
Apple "Just works" - philipes
http://notes.philipsingh.co/post/apple-just-works
======
josteink
I don't get this post. It just leaves me with a giant WTF.

It has no content. It has no message. It's just a weird form of worship. And
my head is all confused to what prompted you to write this.

I don't mean to be rude or offensive. Just some (in my view) constructive
criticism in case you want your readers to return.

I know I wont.

